# Checking in...



## HMF (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am typing this from my 15 y.o. son's hospital room. I am spending the week sleeping next to his bed at the hospital. He is having his second round of chemo for lymphoma. We have no cable, internet or phone at home, but the hospital has wifi and he has a laptop, so here I am. Haven't been home since Monday. Last I knew, we did have heat and power at home. We are having a huge Noreaster today and it is cold and snowing hard. The weather is absolutely horrible. We also have gas shortages from the hurricane- so there is no gas to drive anywhere.
..
Hope everyoone is well on the site. Thanks to Tony and the mods for running it and doing a great job.
I am going to look around a bit, then do some bakckups on this computer.
Everyone try to stay safe and warm.


Nelson


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 7, 2012)

Thoughts are with you Nelson. Stay where you are, and tend to the important things. We have this in hand. Things are good.....many new members, and some great experience coming on board. I hope the rest of your family (at home) is safe and warm, and have everything they need. If there is a need, we can send what is needed, just let us know.


----------



## Tamper84 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hope all goes well for you and your son. Your family will be in mines prayers. And if you need anything let us know. 

Chris


----------



## Kennyd (Nov 7, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you as well Nelson, the site is in good hands.


----------



## alandarkdale (Nov 7, 2012)

Prayers for safety, health and understanding. Remember to take care of yourself too.

Dale


----------



## Rbeckett (Nov 7, 2012)

Nothin but love for ya Nelson.  Hope you guys get through all of this safely.  Remember we are tested all the time and the task is never more than we are capable of.  The struggle determines the outcome.
Bob


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 8, 2012)

Good to hear from you, Nelson. Thoughts and prayers are with you.

As has been said before, don't neglect to take care of yourself, too.


----------



## HMF (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you guys for all the well wishes- yesterday was a little tough. 

Last night, the Nor'easter blew in, and dumped 6 inches of wet snow on us. I feel lucky that I was here. Power went off again for many as the wet snow dragged power lines down. My home Internet will not be working until sometime in December. Those without power are in deep trouble. Those whose homes were destroyed are in even worse trouble. The forecast is for temp to go to 60. That is good, except when snow melts, we will have flooding. 

One bright spot for me is that my son's levels look good. He threw up a few times yesterday from chemo, but they gave him something for it and it calmed down. Another bright spot for me is this site and how it has grown and how people are helping each other out. Tony says I shouldn't take things on the Internet too seriously, but this place means a lot to me. The site is 2 years and about 2 months old. There is so much goodwill here. It really makes me feel good. That is Tony and the mods doing- they run it. They say water seeks its own level, and you can see it on these forums. The know it alls have a forum they can go to, the easily antagonized folks have their forum, and the nice people who don't have to be harsh to teach have this place. When your teenaged son gets Cancer, you do a lot of thinking about Karma. You think about things you have done, and your current situation, and try to make some sense of it all. It is tough. You can offer people an olive branch, you can't make them pick it up. If they refuse, you just have to chalk it up and move on and keep a distance from them.


Enough sermonizing. Time to walk to the hospital (I'm in Ronald McDonald house where parents of very sick kids can stay over) and see my son.

God Bless!

Nelson


----------



## HMF (Nov 12, 2012)

We're back from the hospital after son's second round of  chemo. Our cable and internet are restored!  Yay!  :thumbsup:
I slept next to the kid 3 out of 4 nights in a chair, so I'm a bit tired.

Staff tells me I'm on here too much, so I will get some stuff done at home and leave Tony and the crew to do their thing.
Good to be back online .

Nelson


----------



## 8ntsane (Nov 12, 2012)

All the best to you and the family Nelson.


----------



## HMF (Nov 25, 2012)

Next week...

My son goes in for the third round of his chemotherapy for lymphoma.  I will be hanging out in the hospital with him a lot, so I will be checking in from there.
He will be in 6 days while they fill his blood full of that poison trying to kill some of the rest of the remaining cancer cells. 
The most important thing, I have learned, is to keep his spirits high, and stay with him through it so that he doesn't feel alone, and never, ever let him see me cry and worry.
I will try to get as much done on the site before we go in, loading videos, making backups, etc.
I will bring a flashdrive to the hospital with me to back up the site so we lose nothing if we crash.

And if the offer still stands, I will teach Tony the backup routine.


----------



## jumps4 (Nov 25, 2012)

we have this nelson
keep his spirits up and we are all pulling for him and you
steve


----------



## Tamper84 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hope all goes well this week. Don't worry about this place, the mice won't play too much :whistle:  But in all seriousness I am really praying for your son and a quick recovery. 

Chris


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 25, 2012)

Nelson said:


> Next week...
> <snip>
> And if the offer still stands, I will teach Tony the backup routine.



Of course it does.


----------



## Ray C (Nov 25, 2012)

... Just picking-up on this now.

Good luck to your Son, you and family.  I wish him well.


Ray


----------



## ranch23 (Nov 25, 2012)

Your son and family are in our prayers.


----------



## JLeather (Nov 26, 2012)

Nelson, hope you and your family had a good Thanksgiving.  How is everything going?


----------



## HMF (Nov 30, 2012)

My son wasn't able to continue chemo this Tuesday because his white blood levels were too low. We tried again today, Friday, and he was admitted for the third round of chemo. He seems to be in good spirits except for the total hair loss.


----------



## November X-ray (Nov 30, 2012)

Nelson, please know prayers are with you!!!


----------

